# R-15 Setup Stacked Signal



## needfortivo (Mar 3, 2006)

I went in and changed the LNB to stacked (right button and active)(I live in an MDU complex)but it still goes through the setup and tells me there is no signal. Any instructions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## needfortivo (Mar 3, 2006)

HELP Hopefully someone knows ?? I haven't been able to accomplish anything with D***


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Just because you live in an appartment doesn't mean they have a stacker installed. Have you contacted you building's management?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmmm...

I would have to second Wolfpacks suggestion, check with your building to make sure it is a stacked signal.

As you should minimally get "half" the signal if the destacker wasn't working.


----------



## needfortivo (Mar 3, 2006)

Yes it is a stacked signal. I get nothing it only starts searching for the satalite. I need to know how to get it setup. I cant get past the searching for signal


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

did they run two leads or only one? If you only have one you need to have it hooked to Sat one on the box. If they ran two try switching the leads and see if that helps it could be a bad lead.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Is it possible that the outlet in your apartment is not connected to the stacked signal? Is an over the air or cable signal an option (and maybe you are connected to that instead)?

Carl


----------



## needfortivo (Mar 3, 2006)

it has one lead. they have given me one cable box that is in the living room. The maintance guy said that you can buy the boxes and install them in the apt. he said some of my neighbors have already done this. So hopefully I can get some info from them.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

"Cable box" or DirecTV receiver? Either way good luck figuring it out with your neighbors.


----------



## needfortivo (Mar 3, 2006)

sorry meant receiver any input on my proble would be helpful


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I know I asked this once before but not sure if it ever got answered. What sort of problems does a stacked signal cause? Also is there a stacker someone can reccomend? I would like to getmy second tuner back.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The biggest limitation with a stacked signal, is that on the "cheap" end of the stacker technologies ($150 I think for the stacking unit) is only good for the 101 SAT.

Which unless you are viewing a lot of the "extended" (foreign) and HD programming, isn't that much of an issue.

http://www.9thtee.com/dssstuff.htm#TSAT

This will give you a good idea on the prices you will see out there.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

needfortivo said:


> sorry meant receiver any input on my proble would be helpful


No need to be sorry. Does not look as if you are getting any signal at all, which means this problem is unrelated to a stacker. Therefore, the best bet would be to see how your neighbors are getting a signal. Personally, I wonder if your line is even hooked up outside of your apartment...

Good luck!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The biggest limitation with a stacked signal, is that on the "cheap" end of the stacker technologies ($150 I think for the stacking unit) is only good for the 101 SAT.
> 
> Which unless you are viewing a lot of the "extended" (foreign) and HD programming, isn't that much of an issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Do you know if I can stack the HD signal also? I don't have HD right now but in the next week or two I am going to order my new TV and it's going to be HD.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The bulk of the HD material is on the 110 and the 119.
So unless you go with that dish they list on that page (about $600)

Then no, you won't be able to stack in the extra HD material.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The bulk of the HD material is on the 110 and the 119.
> So unless you go with that dish they list on that page (about $600)
> 
> Then no, you won't be able to stack in the extra HD material.


LOL shows what I get for posting before I actually looked at the link.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

the system operator is blocking the L-band to his apartment.


----------



## needfortivo (Mar 3, 2006)

If I hook the coax up to the TV I get regular channels up to 90. The recevier in the living room I get all the channels. moved the receiver to room and get all channels. Trying to figure this one out????


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

needfortivo said:


> If I hook the coax up to the TV I get regular channels up to 90. The recevier in the living room I get all the channels. moved the receiver to room and get all channels. Trying to figure this one out????


That's an analog cable feed. Not SAT. Hooking up a SAT to to the TV might just fry your TV's tuner.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

needfortivo said:


> If I hook the coax up to the TV I get regular channels up to 90. The recevier in the living room I get all the channels. moved the receiver to room and get all channels. Trying to figure this one out????


Does not sound to me like that "receiver" has anything at all to do with DirecTV (unless of course you simply have the cable hooked up to the antennea input). Nothing you have stated leads me in any way to believe that you have DirecTV service.

So out of curiosity if nothing else, what does that receiver say on the front of it and how to you have your cable hooked up to it?


----------



## needfortivo (Mar 3, 2006)

the maintenance guy says some of the neighbors have hooked the TIVO up and it is a direct tv service he is trying to find out how they did it


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

needfortivo said:


> the maintenance guy says some of the neighbors have hooked the TIVO up and it is a direct tv service he is trying to find out how they did it


You could hook an SA Tivo (Stand Alone) to cable and that would work fine, but I do not think this has anything to do with DTV.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

whats the name of your aprtment complex sir, and what town? zip code?


----------



## needfortivo (Mar 3, 2006)

Highland Pointe Apts Yukon, OK 73099


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

sorry buddy, I was unable to verify who your system operator is, if there is one. You might try calling dtv and give then the address and ask if they have a SO assigned to your property. g luck.


----------



## needfortivo (Mar 3, 2006)

did that and they gave me 3 numbers to call. call them and they kept referring me to the other I guess I won't get this setup Thanks all


----------

